

Show HN: Presenting Tenzo. A Minimal and Essential Jekyll theme. - jnardiello
http://jnardiello.eu/presenting-tenzo-for-jekyll.html

======
jnardiello
This is my very first open source project. It's a simple start, yet i hope you
will enjoy the theme. I'd very much appreciate any feedback or advice.

